

Ask HN: How to convince my boss to use Angular.js - rodrigoavie

Hi everyone,<p>I work for a Brazilian mobile ad network that has two major Rails application and a lot of old school jQuery-based JavaScript that could be refactored into a Angular.js to improve code quality and maintainability.<p>I wanna hear from the Angular.js developer and enthusiasts, what reasons could I use to influence my boss into accepting Angular.js into the projects?<p>Thanks
======
akbar501
The first step would be to understand his/her priorities.

Talk to your boss, make a two second statement like "I'm excited about
Angular.js and I think it can help improve our business. However, rather than
just pitching a technology to you, I'd like to learn more about your
priorities and the priorities of our team so that I can focus my energies on
improving our business."

Then sit back and listen.

Business priorities will trump a change in technologies. Also, if you want to
be taken seriously, then you should know both the pluses and minuses of
switching to Angular. What browsers do customer use? Are they supported? What
is the skillset of the team? Will training be required? And so on. Be ready to
discuss these topics objectively.

What benefits do you think Angular will bring? How will that help the company
develop faster at a lower cost, provide a better user experience that'll
increase revenue, etc.

------
iends
[http://andrewaustin.com/an-overview-of-angularjs-for-
manager...](http://andrewaustin.com/an-overview-of-angularjs-for-managers/)

I wrote this to convince my boss to use AngularJS.

~~~
rodrigoavie
Wow! thanks

------
kalagan
What are these applications doing? Do you want to turn these applications
completely into Single Page Applications or you just want to have some clean
JavaScript instead of the old school jQuery?

~~~
rodrigoavie
have some clean JavaScript instead of the old school jQuery?

In our particular case the JS code is quite a mess, which of course could be
fixed without getting rid of jQuery, but I really want to use all the features
of Angular.js

------
mobman
[http://coderfactory.co/posts/top-sites-built-with-
angularjs](http://coderfactory.co/posts/top-sites-built-with-angularjs)

show him this

------
codeonfire
Create a "prototype" i.e. don't ask permission. If time prioritization is a
problem then spend a few hours after five making it.

------
saurabh
Create a reusable directive that you can embed anywhere in the app and just
enough API's to drive it.

------
mobman
jst ask him to follow this thread ....m sure he would be enlighted .:)

------
atmosx
honest question: Is JQuery considered old-shool?!

~~~
rodrigoavie
No, it is just that when the application grows too much, it is interesting to
have the JS organized in a more standardized way, the MVC feature and two-way
binding is very attractive to me.

